# New bitz packs(sonic wpns)



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks like GW are ading some new bitz packs. Here's one I spotted which will great news for Emperors Children players
http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99060102133&orignav=10:victory:

edit Also they've brought these out,lightning claws for termes
http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99060101402&orignav=10


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Awesome find. Glad to finally see Lightning Claw packs.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

awesome, I think the new system might work out better than the old, once enough bitz packs are created, these are two that I wanted, it is nice that they were made.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

They need to hurry up with chapter/legion packs. I've been waiting for my LotD kits for a while. Dangit I also want to buy jetpacks without having to buy a whole darned squad of Raptors


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The sonic weapons are good. Cheaper than they used to be to order seperately too.

The lightning claws are ok, but GW is starting to get overtaken by its competitors here. See bits and kits, for example.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Good find, had given up buying any more moise marines due to the ending of the indiv. bits, glad to see the powers that be have realised there is still a market for bits.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

yea i second that. shame its too late as i have already "made" over 20 from vehicle sprue dragon heads! nevermind theres always next time


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

awesome  but now theres no tentacle pink :angry::angry:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cool new bits for the bits and kits website lol


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

My friend will be pleased with the sonic weaponry.


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

OH sweet blessings of the Superfluous nipple of Slaanesh!!!

A sonic weapons pack was FINALLY made!!

Time to rip the arms off ALL of my mini's and slap the right weapons on them 

oh, and might as well get the sholder pads well I am at it I guess. hehe


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

mrrshann618 said:


> They need to hurry up with chapter/legion packs. I've been waiting for my LotD kits for a while. Dangit I also want to buy jetpacks without having to buy a whole darned squad of Raptors


I just bought a set of the imperal jet packs and added spikes and what not.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Usaal said:


> I just bought a set of the imperal jet packs and added spikes and what not.


Ohh I don't want Chaos Jump packs, I want them for my loyalists, I think the curved "talon" look is just plain neat! I'm gonna be using my dremel like I've done for just about everything in my recent project. Homemade studded pads, chopping metals becuase they don't make plastics in the poses I need, Rubbing symbols and chapter icons off of a ton of equipment/gear

Dang this project is taking forever


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i was just looking at bits and kits and wow it's a good place to buy bits. Apart from sonic weapons(which i was looking for) which are £5 a weapon:shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cooldudeskillz said:


> i was just looking at bits and kits and wow it's a good place to buy bits. Apart from sonic weapons(which i was looking for) which are £5 a weapon:shok:


The price will now drop as we can now buy the bits pack rather than a set of emporers children and have to split the pack.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

thats good to hear, in that case i'll keep my eye open.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Glad to see that they are bringing out more bitz but to bad theya re old school, I would have love to have seen a remold on these. OH well, at least they are out.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Glad to see that they are bringing out more bitz but to bad theya re old school, I would have love to have seen a remold on these. OH well, at least they are out.


The lightning claws are old style looking, but still cool. Doesn't take away the fact I bought 3x claws and 2x hammers/shields for much cheaper than GW can (are) sell(ing) from Ebay.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Now all I need is power armour lightning claws - that would take me to my happy place.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

is it onley me & jordan darko Who care that they have got rid of tenticle pink? oh & I couldnt find the bits packs.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> is it onley me & jordan darko Who care that they have got rid of tenticle pink? oh & I couldnt find the bits packs.


nope I used it for edges on my tyranid army, lucky I am so used to GW getting rid of paints I always stock up

(2/3 of the way thru my old space marine army they got rid of my main paint ork flesh)


----------



## ShadowMatt (Sep 9, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> is it onley me & jordan darko Who care that they have got rid of tenticle pink? oh & I couldnt find the bits packs.


No, I have noticed many of my favourite colours disappearing from the gw paint charts. Good honest colours you could recognise from the name (tentacle pink, fiery orange), are being replaced by obscure, wierdly named shit like Iyanden Darksun, Thraka green...wtf is a thraka?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Ghazkul Ur Mag Thraka (sorry about the spelling).


----------

